# 2010 مرسيدس اليخت فل الفل



## cars102 (25 يونيو 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

انا حاليا متواجد في الولايات المتحدة الامريكية لغرض تصدير سيارات 

عرض اليوم هو اليخت 2014 مرسيدس فل الفل 

سقف بانوراما 
رؤية ليلية
رادار 
كمره 360 درجه تجعلك ترى السياره من جميع الجوانب سواء وانت تمشي ريوس او للامام مادام السرعه اقل من 20 ميل بالساعه 
الدخليه هي مزيج من البورسلان ( ابيض ) والاسود ( اللون مختار طلبية وصعب جدا الحصول عليه )
AMG كت 
ماشي فقط 1800 ميل 
واقف في الوكالة وعليه ضمان شامل 

السعر على السوم ( اللي ما يعرف اليخت وسعره فلا يسوم ، يكفتي بالمشاهدة وبالدعاء بالبيعة الطيبة )




صور السياره موجوده في الاخير 

تم اظافه صور لسيارات منوعه لمن يحب سياره اخرى فلا مانع لدينا من تصديرها له ،، لدينا مكتبين في الرياض ومكتب في جده 


للتواصل 
ابو وسام 
OO19546878989
هذه الصورة تم تصغيرها . إضغط على هذا الشريط لرؤية الصورة بحجمها الطبيعي . أبعاد الصورة الأصلية 900x675 .





هذه الصورة تم تصغيرها . إضغط على هذا الشريط لرؤية الصورة بحجمها الطبيعي . أبعاد الصورة الأصلية 900x675 .




هذه الصورة تم تصغيرها . إضغط على هذا الشريط لرؤية الصورة بحجمها الطبيعي . أبعاد الصورة الأصلية 900x675 .




هذه الصورة تم تصغيرها . إضغط على هذا الشريط لرؤية الصورة بحجمها الطبيعي . أبعاد الصورة الأصلية 900x675 .




هذه الصورة تم تصغيرها . إضغط على هذا الشريط لرؤية الصورة بحجمها الطبيعي . أبعاد الصورة الأصلية 900x675 .




هذه الصورة تم تصغيرها . إضغط على هذا الشريط لرؤية الصورة بحجمها الطبيعي . أبعاد الصورة الأصلية 900x675 .




هذه الصورة تم تصغيرها . إضغط على هذا الشريط لرؤية الصورة بحجمها الطبيعي . أبعاد الصورة الأصلية 900x675 .




هذه الصورة تم تصغيرها . إضغط على هذا الشريط لرؤية الصورة بحجمها الطبيعي . أبعاد الصورة الأصلية 900x675 .




هذه الصورة تم تصغيرها . إضغط على هذا الشريط لرؤية الصورة بحجمها الطبيعي . أبعاد الصورة الأصلية 900x675 .




هذه الصورة تم تصغيرها . إضغط على هذا الشريط لرؤية الصورة بحجمها الطبيعي . أبعاد الصورة الأصلية 900x675 .




هذه الصورة تم تصغيرها . إضغط على هذا الشريط لرؤية الصورة بحجمها الطبيعي . أبعاد الصورة الأصلية 900x675 .




هذه الصورة تم تصغيرها . إضغط على هذا الشريط لرؤية الصورة بحجمها الطبيعي . أبعاد الصورة الأصلية 900x675 .




هذه الصورة تم تصغيرها . إضغط على هذا الشريط لرؤية الصورة بحجمها الطبيعي . أبعاد الصورة الأصلية 900x675 .




هذه الصورة تم تصغيرها . إضغط على هذا الشريط لرؤية الصورة بحجمها الطبيعي . أبعاد الصورة الأصلية 900x675 .




هذه الصورة تم تصغيرها . إضغط على هذا الشريط لرؤية الصورة بحجمها الطبيعي . أبعاد الصورة الأصلية 900x675 .




هذه الصورة تم تصغيرها . إضغط على هذا الشريط لرؤية الصورة بحجمها الطبيعي . أبعاد الصورة الأصلية 900x675 .




هذه الصورة تم تصغيرها . إضغط على هذا الشريط لرؤية الصورة بحجمها الطبيعي . أبعاد الصورة الأصلية 900x675 .




هذه الصورة تم تصغيرها . إضغط على هذا الشريط لرؤية الصورة بحجمها الطبيعي . أبعاد الصورة الأصلية 900x675 .


----------

